# New lews inshore custom !



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

This is going to be one bad boy ! Now for some field trials ..


----------



## zerch911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Very nice... have 3 of the bb1 inshoreâ€™s. Need to add another to the arsenal. Definitely post the results of ur field trials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Sealed bearings is a good place to start. The only other sealed bearing baitcaster I can remember for 200 bucks was a Daiwa. And it claims to have 20 lbs. of drag. Even if it comes in a little light of that (like most do), it still sounds like it will be stout.

I've been waiting for it to finally get released. Make sure and post again after you've gotten to use it.

I think you get a free hoodie or Buck knife. I keep forgetting to send off for those.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Dang that's a good looking reel! Been fishing a smoke inshore but saw those and think I might try 1 out... or 3.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

So far almost all the Lews I've tried have been really good. I'm fishing with a Team Lews Lite and a ProG and they are awesome as well.


----------



## layedback2 (Oct 22, 2016)

used mine last weekend. ONE Awesome reel


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Get ya half dozen!!!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

I got to talk with the reps and compare this with the Concept Z and Corado K. This one wins hands down. Especially at the price point.


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice! What store has them in stock? Called FTU and they don't have any.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Looks like they're not offering a left handed model.

:headknock


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Daaang!


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

skinnymeII said:


> Nice! What store has them in stock? Called FTU and they don't have any.


I believe Angler's Anonymous in Katy might have em.


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

anybody seen their new rod that matches. with the blue winn grips?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*cast off*



Gulfgoose said:


> I got to talk with the reps and compare this with the Concept Z and Corado K. This one wins hands down. Especially at the price point.


We need to have a cast off to determine the true winner vs. a sales rep pushing his product. Don't know that to be the case just going on what I've read.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

That is the cleanest looking Reel I have seen in some time, good job Lews!
Might have to find someone who has one, to let me check it out lol!
I haven't really had much experience with the Winn Grips, etc, but do they get kind of slippery when wet?
They seem like they would.
Also how is the durability of them compared to a hard rubber like shimano uses, or even the cork style that 13 uses?
I know the shimano knobs are pretty durable, as long as you dont spray mosquito spray, or other chemicals on them.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I've got some Lew's spinning reels with Winn grips and they have been fine. Holding up real well. They get dirty looking but you can clean them up. Grip is fine wet or dry.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Z*

Going to try the new Z when it comes out just because I curious about the no bearings and casting distance/smoothness they claim it has. If I'm not pleased, Lew's will fore sure be an immediate purchase.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

glojim said:


> I believe Angler's Anonymous in Katy might have em.


I picked one up this past weekend traveling through. Thanks for the tip.

They had a combo or 2 in hand as well


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm waiting to get the Concept Z first, then will probably get one of these too. If they are a typical lews, that reel will keep on going son!


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Gulfgoose said:


> I got to talk with the reps and compare this with the Concept Z and Corado K. This one wins hands down. Especially at the price point.


Of course the rep is gonna give thumbs up to their own product.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I will say I have fished all other brands from shimano to the concept , shimano lost me as a customer years ago changing models and making cheaper reels than didnâ€™t last for way to much money , concept they may be good in fresh water but do not last in salt water , and for the price the charge for a special saltwater reel I can buy two Lews reels and the first reel will still be solid when the special reel they make need repair ... not opinion personal experience .


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

Been a lews fan for a few years now, switched from Shimano when they put a new paint job on a curado and called it a chronarch. Just picked up the new inshore lews and fished it all weekend in Mansfield, fishes the same as my TP1SH and lews lite, great reel and price point...... not sure I can really tell a difference with the additional line weight adjustment on the spool tension knob though..... whatever, still cast a KuNtry mile and drag be smooth.


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

Anglers Anonymous has them by the way, those guys are bang up!!! Great store, to the point, not a lot of BS. Itâ€™s also nice to talk to few old grinders that are willing to give up some tips and tricks.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Get'N'RWet said:


> not sure I can really tell a difference with the additional line weight adjustment on the spool tension knob though..... whatever, still cast a KuNtry mile and drag be smooth.


Are you serious are joking around?

That's not an adjustment, that is just a deal you can set to remind yourself what test and type of line is on the reel.


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

Haha, well my bad then, I didnâ€™t read any of the literature on the reel. I must have misunderstood itâ€™s purpose, someone told me it was an additional adjustment for line weight. I donâ€™t typically need reminding of the type of line on my inshore baitcast, always spool with 30lb fins...... so still useless for me either way. Bad a** reel with or without the line reminder.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Get'N'RWet said:


> Haha, well my bad then, I didnâ€™t read any of the literature on the reel. I must have misunderstood itâ€™s purpose, someone told me it was an additional adjustment for line weight. I donâ€™t typically need reminding of the type of line on my inshore baitcast, always spool with 30lb fins...... so still useless for me either way. Bad a** reel with or without the line reminder.


It's more for bass guys who might have several identical setups but with different sizes and types of line to do different things. You can set it to remind you if it is mono or flouro and what test as well as what test braid you have on there.


----------



## penguin (Mar 24, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> Are you serious are joking around?
> 
> That's not an adjustment, that is just a deal you can set to remind yourself what test and type of line is on the reel.


Do you have a picture of the knob?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Get'N'RWet said:


> Haha, well my bad then, I didnâ€™t read any of the literature on the reel. I must have misunderstood itâ€™s purpose, someone told me it was an additional adjustment for line weight. I donâ€™t typically need reminding of the type of line on my inshore baitcast, always spool with 30lb fins...... so still useless for me either way. Bad a** reel with or without the line reminder.


No worries bro!! When I got my first Lews (Lews Lite) I thought that line adjustment thing affected the performance of it as well:rotfl:

Watched a video about the reel, and it turns out it's simply a reminder of what kind of line you have on the reel, which is really cool feature for the bass guys!


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

Gotta ask the question, I see an option for 80lb selection...... interesting. Who and for what purpose would you need 80lb line for on a baitcast?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

For muskies, flipping hydrilla and trophy TRs under the cleaning tables.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

For some reason, this particular Lew's actually has my attention. I really have had pretty good luck with my Concepts and I'll definitely be getting a Z but I might add this guy to my wall as well. 



Side note, Hookspit has the Abu REVO MGX2 for $147 before tax.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Chuck06R1 said:


> For some reason, this particular Lew's actually has my attention. I really have had pretty good luck with my Concepts and I'll definitely be getting a Z but I might add this guy to my wall as well.
> 
> Side note, Hookspit has the Abu REVO MGX2 for $147 before tax.


Just being honest, I love the 13 Fishing reels. Have 2 C's, a TX and an A. But simply put, they won't outlast a Lews reel. And that's not saying they are junk reels that may only last a few months to a year, but a Lews will last as long as you want it to. The reason I get the 13 reels is because out of all the brands, 13 reels fit my hand the best and to me are the smoothest reels I've used.. I have one Lews.... Reason being, I do NOT like the feel of any other Lews reels I've held.. The Lews Lite is the only one I like the feel of, which is why I have one.

But again, reliability?? Lews!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

dk2429 said:


> Just being honest, I love the 13 Fishing reels. Have 2 C's, a TX and an A. But simply put, they won't outlast a Lews reel. And that's not saying they are junk reels that may only last a few months to a year, but a Lews will last as long as you want it to. The reason I get the 13 reels is because out of all the brands, 13 reels fit my hand the best and to me are the smoothest reels I've used.. I have one Lews.... Reason being, I do NOT like the feel of any other Lews reels I've held.. The Lews Lite is the only one I like the feel of, which is why I have one.
> 
> But again, reliability?? Lews!


The way I see it, when they start acting up, it's a good excuse to buy another, lol. Nice looking reel, and I'm sure it performs great too.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

dk2429 said:


> Just being honest, I love the 13 Fishing reels. Have 2 C's, a TX and an A. But simply put, they won't outlast a Lews reel. And that's not saying they are junk reels that may only last a few months to a year, but a Lews will last as long as you want it to. The reason I get the 13 reels is because out of all the brands, 13 reels fit my hand the best and to me are the smoothest reels I've used.. I have one Lews.... Reason being, I do NOT like the feel of any other Lews reels I've held.. The Lews Lite is the only one I like the feel of, which is why I have one.
> 
> But again, reliability?? Lews!


That's been my issue with the Lews. My buddy has about 4 of them (not sure of the model but they're the $230ish models) and they just feel odd. I do want to check out that inshore though. So far, my TX has taken a beating with minimal maintenance and I've had zero issues. I sent in my E for a cleaning and I'm having them put the TX line guide components on it to see if that helps the sticking problem.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Chuck06R1 said:


> That's been my issue with the Lews. My buddy has about 4 of them (not sure of the model but they're the $230ish models) and they just feel odd. I do want to check out that inshore though. So far, my TX has taken a beating with minimal maintenance and I've had zero issues. I sent in my E for a cleaning and I'm having them put the TX line guide components on it to see if that helps the sticking problem.


Yep! Have had my TX for a few months now.. Many reds, many trout, soaked in saltwater, still cranking like the day I got it. Friend of mine has one as well.. His has gone through the same stuff, only to add on top of that, he fought a big *** jack cravalle with it first time using it! No issues, still rolling.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Think I'll stick with my Curado 100D's.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

My old greenie Curado 100B (similar size with 50E) is still kicking like a champ.
This reel is about 20 years old. Let see if Lews or 13Concept can beat that. Lol


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lexy1 said:


> My old greenie Curado 100B (similar size with 50E) is still kicking like a champ.
> This reel is about 20 years old. Let see if Lews or 13Concept can beat that. Lol


That's a bet.... I'll give you a call in 20 years and let you know how they are... Lol


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Lexy1 said:


> My old greenie Curado 100B (similar size with 50E) is still kicking like a champ.
> This reel is about 20 years old. Let see if Lews or 13Concept can beat that. Lol


The CU 100D is almost the exact same reel as the CH50MG, just an aluminum frame instead of magnesium.
It also was the last Shimano without the HEG gear which really screwed up my palming the reel.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

kenny said:


> Think I'll stick with my Curado 100D's.


I've still got 4 Citica 100DSV's and 2 Curado 100DSV's in the box. Sold 2 last year on here and took 2 new ones out. I've got enough replacement parts to keep them going as long as I live. Except that I Started using a Quantum EXO and haven't had to use those anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*lews custom*



glojim said:


> I believe Angler's Anonymous in Katy might have em.


I have a couple with black grips $170


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*seekfishing*



skinnymeII said:


> Nice! What store has them in stock? Called FTU and they don't have any.


I have both rt and lt available $170


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Call mike at Anglers Anonymous they had 6 Friday , loving this inshore every day more and more it just like my pro lite ! Get your hands on one and you will see why !


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I was at anglers anonymous tonight. They have one less now. Lol.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

artys only said:


> Call mike at Anglers Anonymous they had 6 Friday , loving this inshore every day more and more it just like my pro lite ! Get your hands on one and you will see why !


The Lews Custom Pro Lite Rods are also KILLER!!! unbelievable what you can get for $120..


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

So, somehow this guy found it's way into my truck.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Bocephus said:


> Looks like they're not offering a left handed model.
> 
> :headknock


I emailed customer service back in Sept and this was the reply. I wanted one but only fish leftys.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

IvanSanchez said:


> I emailed customer service back in Sept and this was the reply. I wanted one but only fish leftys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, thanks for sharing that. We'll see what happens.

I divorced Shimano a couple of years ago (after 30 years of fishing with Shimano's). Lew's is my main squeeze now, and I ain't looking back. Love these Lew's reels...I can fish with right handed reels as I did years ago. But I'd much rather have a lefty.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Bocephus said:


> Oh well, thanks for sharing that. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I divorced Shimano a couple of years ago (after 30 years of fishing with Shimano's). Lew's is my main squeeze now, and I ain't looking back. Love these Lew's reels...I can fish with right handed reels as I did years ago. But I'd much rather have a lefty.


I agree I currently have all LEWS baitcaster's and love them. My buddy switch after using mine as well. Hope ppl buy the right handed version like crazy so that next year they release the lefty.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RC04 (Mar 26, 2016)

troutsupport said:


> So far almost all the Lews I've tried have been really good. I'm fishing with a Team Lews Lite and a ProG and they are awesome as well.


Thank you for suggesting I get a Team Lew's Lite last year. I did and I love it. Caught plenty of reds up to 28" with it. It's a beast for such a small reel.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Inshore Custom looks nice. I'm currently throwing the Tournament MB and Tournament Pro G. I have a new Team Lew's Lite that I haven't used yet because I like the Pro G a lot. Switched over to Lew's this year. I've torn them down for cleaning and lubing. They seem like a nice solid product.


----------



## RC04 (Mar 26, 2016)

Has anyone use the Lew's Inshore Custom yet? If so, post up reviews, please. It's on my Christmas wish list. Wife said I didn't need anymore rod and reels. Think I convinced her that I really needed this one, I hope! Lol


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

RC04 said:


> Has anyone use the Lew's Inshore Custom yet? If so, post up reviews, please. It's on my Christmas wish list. Wife said I didn't need anymore rod and reels. Think I convinced her that I really needed this one, I hope! Lol


I have one. It's a nice reel. Very solid, decent casting. I had it and my TX on Hookspit Diablo rods and the TX will outcast it all day though.


----------

